# Game 68: Heat @ Nets (3/20/09 7:30pm)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Friday, March 20th, 2009 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups* 

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Michael Beasley
Daequan Cook
James Jones
Luther Head
Joel Anthony
Chris Quinn
Yakhouba Diawara
Jamaal Magloire
Mark Blount
Dorell Wright​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat go for the season sweep of the Nets. But every game has been close. 

The Nets will be without Devin Harris. Hopefully Wade is able to go.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Wade's status for Nets in question*


> EAST RUTHERFORD, N.J. - Miami Heat guard Dwyane Wade was limited to light shooting and heavy stretching during Thursday's practice, leaving his status for Friday night's game against the New Jersey Nets at the Izod Center in question.
> 
> Wade, who missed his first game of the season Wednesday in Boston, said he believes his strained right hip is healthy, but plans to maintain a cautious approach to his first significant ailment of the season.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thought this was interesting, from the Miami Herald Heat Blog:

_Not that we're sensationalizing anything. Heat rookie forward Michael Beasley did pucker up quite a few times after the team's practice Thursday at the New Jersey Nets training facility.

While A-Rod is making headlines for a magazine photo that caught him standing in front of a floor-to-ceiling mirror appearing to kiss the image of himself, Beasley found another target: The rim.

Yes, the rim.

Showing off the athleticism many skeptics questioned he had, Beasley went berserk Thursday, throwing down monster dunks after practice for no reason in particular. At one point, Beasley jumped, switched the ball from his left to his right hand between his legs, and flushed it as his teammates looked on.

Then, he got the idea that he needed to really show his hops. So he started going around to all of the courts, attempting several times to jump into the air and kiss the rim - proving that he could get his head at rim level. Freakish athletic stuff, right?

A few months ago, Heat coach Erik Spoelstra prompted Beasley to use that jumping ability to pull down a few more rebounds in games. Let's just say Beasley was in a jumpy mood Thursday.

Hopefully, for the Heat's sake, he saves some of that energy and effort for Friday's game against the Nets. Beasley is averaging 13.4 points and 5.1 rebounds this season._


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Could have used that athleticism a bit more in OT when he got stuffed on a layup and later on missed a put back dunk 

He's got to learn to put that athleticism to use a bit more. Sometimes he tries avoiding contact and trying layups when he should use that athleticism and go hard at the rim to at the least get free throws.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beasley needs to watch some tapes of Amare (on offense)


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beasley will be fine. He's his own player - Im just as happy to see him glide through the lane and score the layup and 1 as I am watching him flush it. He'll get better at getting to the line, he'll start to benefit from more calls soon.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Good to know he still has that athleticism from high school. I think we're seeing it more and more as he's progressing. Remember that drive and flush from the Boston game? Somehow that didn't make any highlight reels. He also seems to jump higher for rebounds now than he does for layups. You could always see it in his game, Beasley never really put in a full physical effort, at least consistently. As he gets closer to that, we might see a near-dominant player emerge.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

wade will miss this game too. sucks ;/ his injury is a little more serious than thought


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

How do you know?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Good luck guys. Anyone know if Wade is definitely out?

Borrowing your game thread by the way.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^go ahead.

No word yet on Wade's status for tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good news. D-Wade will play and start tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dorell, Joel and Blount are inactive for the Heat. 

Link


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, come on Jamario. He's missed 2 dunks in a row.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD picks up a 2nd foul so Mike's in the game very early.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Beasley


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jo2Beasley now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, great play by Beasley to get Wade a dunk


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley is off to a very good start again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

21-17 NJ after 1

Only Wade(8), Beasley(6) and JO(3) scored in that 1st quarter.

NJ has this lead even though Vince has started off 1-7.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley again. 10 for him.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

B-Eassyy


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

How'd Luther Head doing, i just started hte game at end of first (forgot to DVR the hwole thing)


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley to the line.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dwyane Wade said:


> How'd Luther Head doing, i just started hte game at end of first (forgot to DVR the hwole thing)


0-3 start. He's been pretty quiet.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

4 minutes into the 2nd and Beasley, Wade and JO are still the only Heat players to have scored.

NJ is 3/5 from 3. Teams continue to not miss from 3 against us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade back in and feeds JO for the dunk.

Wade with the reverse layup.

Halfway through the 2nd and still only 3 Heat players have scored.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Our offense is so bad when players other than Beasley, JO, or Wade do ANYTHING. They literally can't have the ball for more than 2 seconds because the offense just completely melts down. We need to run every single play through one of these guys, without exception. I'm sick of those throwaway possessions where none of the big 3 touch the ball and almost always result in a terrible Moon jumper or Head/Cook chucking up some random floater than doesnt even come close.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade scores again.

The other have got to get it going soon. This is getting crazy.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Cook, finally!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 3333

Finally, someone else scores.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow this is terrible, nothing is going right


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley should never leave the floor tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2UD


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

LOL what a flop by Vince


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

CDR hits some crazy looking shots.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

51-39 NJ at the half

The D has been awful once again.

And on offense, everyone but Wade, JO and Beasley have been awful.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Heat look awful tonite outside of Beas and Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

5-8 from 3 for the Nets now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, this is ugly. PLEASE get Beasley in already.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Come on Chalmers, that is not a good shot. Wade barely crossed half court and he just chucks up the first open look he sees.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario for 33333

Nice pass by Wade


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade could have reset that possession by passing it out to Diawara. He must have looked 2 or 3 times and instead chose to make the slightly harder play giving it to a smothered JO instead. 4 on 5 indeed. To his credit though, Diawara is doing a reasonable job on VC.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Anyone got an answer for why our best offensive player this game has been on the bench so long?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Wade made that shot from the back court :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heated said:


> Anyone got an answer for why our best offensive player this game has been on the bench so long?


Yup, he should have been in a long time ago.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Best possession ever


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Diawara for 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great D by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

67-63 NJ at the half

NJ is cooling off on O. Miami has been cold the whole game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Looks like Beasley and Wade are the only guys really doing anything out there. Mike needs to play this entire 4th quarter.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Dayum how far in the backcourt did Wade jump to save that one. Looked like a good 10 ft.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I think the Diawara sub has been pretty solid, not even considering the big three he made. VC was quiet in that third quarter.

Our backup guards continue to be absolutely worthless though. Head or Cook really need to hit some shots.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice tip in by Jamaal.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> I think the Diawara sub has been pretty solid, not even considering the big three he made. VC was quiet in that third quarter.
> 
> Our backup guards continue to be absolutely worthless though. Head or Cook really need to hit some shots.


DQ hasnt played much tonight. I wonder if he's still sore?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Way too much dribbling by Mario there.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Chalmers running around with no particular purpose on that play.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario2Jamaal

Tie game


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Two straight possessions where we haven't looked for Beasley at all. Is it really that hard to isolate him in his sweet spot and run the offense through him?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good minutes from Magloire.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley hits the J. Nice find by Head.

Head ties it up.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Whose the hell is on Hayes?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, what horrible luck. 

Quick 6-0 run by the Nets.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

It doesnt even look like we practice offense the way this team is executing. We haven't gotten a single clean shot off of any pick and roll so far, the spacing is just awful.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great, lets bench Beasley...****ing hell Spo...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, big 3 by Keyon.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hayes and CDR have killed us tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why is Haslem out there? Seriously...ridiculous


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

my gosh how is that not a foul on the Wade 3 ball. Just cause he drew it they didn't call it, that's messed up.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

24 minutes


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Can someone please make 2 free throws in a row?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

3pt game all of a sudden.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Beasley needs to be in the game man..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wtf!? Hayes again/

Wade scores.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Well, they double teamed him. Game over


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So now we double VC whose been cold all game, and double off of Hayes, whose been hot all game...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade3 said:


> Hayes and CDR have killed us tonight.


:azdaja::azdaja:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is a very frustrating game. Cant believe this crap coaching.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Yeah Diawara is the guy you want shooting in crunch time. :sarcasm:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Man, that quick hook at the 6:40ish mark was just absurd. How is it that Beasley gets extended minutes in the first half and STILL only plays 24 total? He got a total of maybe 2 minutes floor time with Wade in the fourth.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

No sweep for you guys, some face saved during a tough season.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Spo redeems himself by inserting Beasley with 20 seconds to go


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat lose 96-88

3 straight losses at the worst time to do it.

All 3 were about as frustrating as losses can get.

NJ went 9-16 from 3. We're 28th in 3pt defense and keep getting closer and closer to the bottom.

I have no idea how you can pull Beasley in a game where offense was extremely hard to come by. He did twist his ankle a bit so maybe that was why, but if not, its inexcusable that he was taken out.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Why is it always some random player who torches the Heat?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade3 said:


> So now we double VC whose been cold all game, and double off of Hayes, whose been hot all game...


Forgot about this. 

We let Paul Pierce go crazy on us in the 4th qtr in the last game, and dont send a double team to him until the last possession of the 4th and OT.

Then tonight in the 4th, we double VC, who was cold the whole game, and double off of Hayes, who was on fire throughout.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

We make every random player look good because of our defensive scheme. Players who drive the lane get the entire defense's attention as if they were Lebron. All they have to do is make an elementary pass to a wide open player, and most NBA wings can hit those shots. It's like we magically add playmaking abilities to players that don't even possess any.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

Cook has been off the past few games, nobody was making their 3's out there


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

The rest of this season is going to be pretty frustrating, unless Dwyane goes animal again. There are some really bad fundamental issues with this team that wont be solved until the offseason. 

First, I think our defensive system is going to need an overhaul to accommodate for JO. We have a paint protector now, but you can't just tell everyone to change everything after they worked for so many months in an attempt to learn the system. That will probably just lead to even greater disaster and confusion with such a young team. 

Second, plugging Michael Beasley into the starting lineup likely won't change much, because this team has made its decision on the direction they will go with him. Instead of throwing him to the wolves, they chose to bring him along very deliberately using playing time as motivation. Again, our offensive system is totally dependant on Wade and only Wade. Beasley has game changing abilities on offense, but the team bypassed building an offense around him and Wade in favor of emphasizing his defensive development. It's crystal clear that Beasley is ready to unseat Haslem NOW, but Spo (and Riley) are conservative by default and this seems to take priority when it comes to his in-game decisions.

Spo has a great basketball mind and I have complete faith in his ability to come up with a better offensive and defensive scheme in the offseason, but it's just not going to happen until then.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Well I missed the game, though following the box and comments on this board, looks like it was a good idea.


----------



## 4putt (May 21, 2008)

PoetLaureate said:


> The rest of this season is going to be pretty frustrating, unless Dwyane goes animal again. There are some really bad fundamental issues with this team that wont be solved until the offseason.
> 
> First, I think our defensive system is going to need an overhaul to accommodate for JO. We have a paint protector now, but you can't just tell everyone to change everything after they worked for so many months in an attempt to learn the system. That will probably just lead to even greater disaster and confusion with such a young team.
> 
> ...


agree with your observations re: b-easy... for that reason, i predict they move him during the off-season... no matter what happens, it's apparent that he just doesn't fit in the scheme well here


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

4putt said:


> agree with your observations re: b-easy... for that reason, i predict they move him during the off-season... no matter what happens, it's apparent that he just doesn't fit in the scheme well here


No way they trade him unless they're offered a Chris Bosh.

There's a much better chance of UD getting traded since he'll be in the final year of his contract next season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

From Ira


> Rookie forward Michael Beasley added 17 points on 8-of-11 shooting for the Heat, but was limited to 26 minutes by Spoelstra.


From the Herald


> Surprise, Surprise: Michael Beasley - The surprise wasn't the fact that Beasley poured in 17 points off the bench on 8-of-11 shooting from the field. The shocker was that the Heat's most efficient offense player wasn't even on the court at the finish - in crunch time - when buckets needed to be made. He also sat on the bench most of the third quarter. Count this among the issues that have to be resolved.


From Perkins


> —Michael Beasley (17 points on 8-for-11 shooting) had a productive first half with 13 points but didn’t play in the third quarter. He sustained a twisted right ankle in the fourth quarter but that didn’t limit his effectiveness. Being on the bench limited his effectiveness. Beasley, who wasn’t in foul trouble, only played six minutes in the fourth quarter.


I watched the post game PC with Spo, who was really pissed off about his team's effort, but not one of these idiots asked why Beasley was taken out.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Haslem is a solid contributer to the Heat but he can't offer what Miami needs most right now.. a legitmate second scorer. We drafted Beasley to answer that bell but for some reason he's still not getting the minutes even when he's playing some of his best basketball down the stretch. Talk about frustrating..


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

4putt said:


> agree with your observations re: b-easy... for that reason, i predict they move him during the off-season... no matter what happens, it's apparent that he just doesn't fit in the scheme well here


I also concur with PoetLaureate, however I disagree with you. Unless Beasley brings in a Bosh type of star, he is going nowhere.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MB30 said:


> Thought this was interesting, from the Miami Herald Heat Blog:
> 
> _Not that we're sensationalizing anything. Heat rookie forward Michael Beasley did pucker up quite a few times after the team's practice Thursday at the New Jersey Nets training facility.
> 
> ...


Spo was asked about this before tonight's game

*Spoelstra needs Beasley's athleticism in games, not after*


> Michael Beasley's above-the-rim attempt at humor left his coach with anything but a smile.
> 
> A day after Beasley frolicked after practice by putting his lips to three different rims at the Nets' practice facility, Heat coach Erik Spoelstra wasn't laughing.
> 
> ...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I kinda like that. It shows Mike takes it personally, but Spo is right he needs to channel it even more into games.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Sorry but it's no time scold a rookie for rookie antics when you're in a playoff race. Your best player at any given time is who should be on the floor. If the above is the only reason why he was held out at crucial times it's a trivial one at best.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Heated said:


> Sorry but it's no time scold a rookie for rookie antics when you're in a playoff race. Your best player at any given time is who should be on the floor. If the above is the only reason why he was held out at crucial times it's a trivial one at best.


It probably isnt the sole reason, but its clear to see they are taking the red headed stepchild approach with him. Maybe it's Riley's decision, maybe its Spo. It's obvious though that Mike is a basketball prodigy who has gotten by on his talent and not necessarily pouring 100% into every game. They are desperately trying to turn him into the typical Riley type who will run through brick walls, even apparently at the short term expense of the team.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good to see that Philly lost tonight at least.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I love how Beasley was driving the ball to the basket, had three offensive rebounds, and still he only got 8 minutes in the second half. There's nothing I love more than seeing hard work go unrewarded.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I failed at an attempt to tape this game, I guess its not too regrettable. 

Did Beasley look like he was using his athleticism more? That Boston game seemed like a confidence-booster. Did there seem to be anything he was doing wrong throughout the game?

I doubt the rim-kissing had anything to do with his minutes.



PoetLaureate said:


> We make every random player look good because of our defensive scheme. Players who drive the lane get the entire defense's attention as if they were Lebron. All they have to do is make an elementary pass to a wide open player, and most NBA wings can hit those shots. It's like we magically add playmaking abilities to players that don't even possess any.


I agree. Our defensive system is totally unorthodox, and at best out-dated. It tries to funnel opposing players into certain areas instead of trying to stop them. This often ends up in easy floaters or kick outs for threes (wide open after the system's required rotations result in total collapse of the D.) Its possible the schemes can be effective if executed ideally, but players seem to have a very hard time grasping the concepts. Maybe only certain guys are suited for it. I can't really remember the last season where the team consistently executed the defense correctly. I'd be surprised if there isn't something new in place (Spoelstra-created perhaps?) within two or three seasons.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Having Beasley on the floor becomes so much more important when none of the Heat's shooters can make a shot. Beasley will at least keep one defender honest, so Wade only has to go 1 on 4


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Heated said:


> Sorry but it's no time scold a rookie for rookie antics when you're in a playoff race. Your best player at any given time is who should be on the floor. If the above is the only reason why he was held out at crucial times it's a trivial one at best.


You know that Spoelstra _actually _is a coach himself and is _actually _ paid more money than us to know how to be a coach. You have to realize Michael Beasley is still a rookie at a spot with a player who has been in the system for six years now. I guarantee Spoelstra has constant visions of Beasley screwing up something when he puts him in when he knows he can put in Haslem who will run the offense correctly and be in the right spot on defense. Every coach in every sport has the tendency to use the player who is low reward, low risk over the guy who is high reward, high risk.

Yeah, I don't like watching Beasley on the bench, but yet again, Spoelstra is bringing him along excellently. They're letting him play, but they're also giving him tough love when he screws up by taking him back to the bench. It's just how coaches are, especially defensive ones. They feel a lot better having a proven commodity on the court who you have gotten many a tough mile out of than a young gun who may be great at times but also goes off the beaten path sometimes.

People need to stop worrying about Michael Beasley. Erik Spoelstra is building for the future, not just this year and this playoff push. If were just focused on this year's playoffs and nothing else, we would let Michael Beasley stay in the game, take 15 or 20 shots a game, and fill the stat line with nothing but raw ability while he gets torn up defensively. Yeah, we'd win a few more games, but it would hurt him down the road. He would develop many a bad habit out there which would be very hard to break. I am glad Spoelstra is bringing Michael along like this. Even the average fan and monday morning quarterback/point guard can see him improving defensively out there. Michael Beasley will eventually be a 20 and 10 guy who we love and adore even more than now and I'll sit here and give tons of credit to Spoelstra and the like minded defensive assistant coaches we have who are helping him.

Plus, everyone, there is no smoke right now. If there was a fire, there would be smoke signalling the program such as articles in the media talking about "dissesion" and "chemistry problems" between Spoelstra and Michael Beasley, and there haven't been. If anything, many other coaches and media people are giving this guy props for how is bringing him along and how this team is buying in. Guys, if you can't be excited about tomorrow just because today is a bit cloudy, then get off the wagon, and don't come running to get back on in the future when this team is rolling, winning 50+ games, and are a legit championship contender. Buy in or sell out.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I agree, for the most part. The problem is Beasley could have helped the Heat out more than Haslem in the second half. I didn't see the game, but the beat writers for every one of the major three SoFlo papers questioned why Beasley wasn't on the floor, and mentioned Haslem's lack of effectiveness at that point. Ive always been for bring Beasley along the right way, but to not play him in a game where he's needed is just counter-productive. Haslem's defense really is not great enough to make up for a still unreliable jumpshot, lack of size, and inability to even get the ball up under the rim in traffic. It hurts watching the guy out there now. He needs as much rest as possible.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Even professional coaches can make mistakes and/or bad decisions Smithian. I'm not saying that they aren't bringing along Beasley the right way. I understand the type of player Riley wants, which is likely the same type of player that Spoelstra wants considering he was under his tutalage for some time. But there's a time and a place for everything. And this was awful timing.

Not to mention Beasley was playing hard this game. He was skying for rebounds. Essentially he got punished (for this particular game) for being the player, or attempting to be the player that Riley and Spoels want him to be.


----------



## 4putt (May 21, 2008)

Wade3 said:


> No way they trade him unless they're offered a Chris Bosh.
> 
> There's a much better chance of UD getting traded since he'll be in the final year of his contract next season.


how about a mid-level 'riley-type' and a first round pick? that way you have an intangibles upgrade with not much salary hit and maybe even a better posture for the 2010 bonanza... and i especially think if wade, spo and riley are all frustrated with beasley, he will be gone before he can be used as one of the reasons dwyane goes elsewhere... there are just too many articles and quotes seeping out on the subject for there not to be fire where there's smoke

additionally, what would the heat record be with oj mayo here? what about love, gordon or westbrook instead of b-easy? if the organization thinks in hindsight it would be better because of mike's skillset or development potential, they have every right to use the offseason to re-boot mike out to improve themselves... for me, it's hard to imagine him getting more minutes just because it's season two


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

4putt said:


> how about a mid-level 'riley-type' and a first round pick? that way you have an intangibles upgrade with not much salary hit and maybe even a better posture for the 2010 bonanza... and i especially think if wade, spo and riley are all frustrated with beasley, he will be gone before he can be used as one of the reasons dwyane goes elsewhere... there are just too many articles and quotes seeping out on the subject for there not to be fire where there's smoke
> 
> additionally, what would the heat record be with oj mayo here? what about love, gordon or westbrook instead of b-easy? if the organization thinks in hindsight it would be better because of mike's skillset or development potential, they have every right to use the offseason to re-boot mike out to improve themselves... for me, it's hard to imagine him getting more minutes just because it's season two


Riles, Spo and Wade have been nothing but complimentary towards Beasley. Just cause they point out that he needs improvements in several areas, which is extremely obvious that he does, doesnt mean they are disappointed in him.

Beasley's on a rookie scale contract. There isnt anything they could get in return that would not only equal up to the talent of Mike, but also comes as cheap as he does.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

4putt... Read my post man.

Open the shades. The men in black suits aren't standing outside.

Tomorrow will be a great day. The Miami Heat are fine.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Wade's opinion>>>>All*


> • A good sign: Dwyane Wade, eligible for free agency in 2010, loves playing for Erik Spoelstra. Besides ''doing an unbelievable job of keeping guys fresh,'' Wade said, ''the thing that's been surprising to me is how he hasn't been the guy that loves to hear his own voice in practice every day. He makes it efficient. Sometimes young coaches like to hear their own voice and make the day longer.'' And Wade likes that Spoelstra ``is not a yeller. Once you have the respect of guys, you don't have to yell. And everybody on the team respects him.''


Also...


> • Spoelstra has drawn some fan criticism for not playing Michael Beasley more. But Jeff Van Gundy, working Sunday's Heat-Pistons game on ABC, said: ``Beasley has been used right. He would have a lot of trouble guarding perimeter threes [if he played small forward]. I don't think Miami could beat Boston or Cleveland in a series, but I don't see any other team they can't beat. I'd be concerned about Jermaine O'Neal's durability. His play has dropped off.''
> 
> Van Gundy also is concerned about backup point guard. And ``whether [ Jamario Moon] is a starting-caliber three, I'm not quite sure of.''


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade likes that he's not a yeller? Potshot at SVG?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Huh? JO has gotten better and Beasley at small forward is not the question. Good analysis JVG


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I think he meant his play has declined since a couple seasons ago, and assumed that giving Beasley more PT meant playing him some at the three.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Good to see Wade's giving Spo support and enjoying playing under him, could be the key in 2010.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

MB30 said:


> Thought this was interesting, from the Miami Herald Heat Blog:
> 
> _Not that we're sensationalizing anything. Heat rookie forward Michael Beasley did pucker up quite a few times after the team's practice Thursday at the New Jersey Nets training facility.
> 
> ...


16 year old Beasley


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Now I'm 16 and I can't even dunk normally off a 10ft hoop, and he's there jamming it in through his legs?!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Crazy thing is that it was only 3 years ago.

Wow, I feel old :laugh:


----------

